# Korean Styles in Washington State



## Humble Student (Apr 29, 2009)

It is something I have been thinking about for some time.
Why are there so few korean art in the Washington state.
I mean yes there is TKD.
But the biggies do not show them self here.
Arts like HKD, KSW, HRD, HJMS (Hoi Jeon Moo Sool)
And I was wondering is there a way we can change that.
I my self would love to help but not at a rank where I can.
So is there any thing we can do to show korean art pride here.
Thanks


----------



## blindsage (Apr 29, 2009)

Where are you in Washington?  Here in Seattle I've seen a number of Korean MA schools aside from just TKD.

HKD
http://www.seattlehapkido.com/
http://www.heukchoo.com/?page_id=8

TSD
http://www.stsda.com/
http://www.evergreen-tsd.com/

HRD
http://www.seattlemartialarts.com/

I've seen a Kuk Sool Won school in a directory on the net, but I don't see a website and I don't know if it's still open.

I'm pretty sure Hoi Jeon Moo Sul is not a 'biggie' in the U.S. in general.

I also found this directory of a number of TSD/SBD schools in Washington:
http://www.tangsoodoworld.com/schools_by_state/washington_schools.htm

I think there is plenty of Korean MA representation in Washington, you probably just need to put yourself out there and start networking.


----------

